# Amplificador de audio, son mejores con AMP. OP. o con TRANSISTORES???



## luxos (Sep 5, 2010)

Saludos a todos los de la comunidad!!!
Primero disculpen si estaba posteado esto pero no lo encontre....
Estoy cursando Ctos electronicos, en la carrera Civil Electronica y la verdad tengo una duda que no me deja tranquilo....
A la h*O*r*A* de crear un amplificador de audio...
cuales son mejores los hechos a base de amplificadores operacionales (integrados), o los hechos a base de transistores, ya sea BJT,MOSFET,JFET......
Yo personalmente creo *QUE* son mejores los con transistores pero en ningun lado encuentro la aclaracion...
Ojala dejen muchos comentarios que es un tema que me atrae mucho pero la verdad nose a que darle mas tiempo, al estudio de los transistores o de los amp operacionales.
gracias!!!
A COMENTAR!!! jejejejeej
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2010)

luxos dijo:


> A la hr de crear un amplificador de audio...*cuales son mejores*los hechos a base de amplificadores operacionales (integrados), o los hechos a base de transistores, ya sea BJT,MOSFET,JFET......


Si estás estudiando electronica, lo menos que deberías hacer es formular la pregunta de manera correcta, *por que preguntar "cual es mejor" tiene que ser referido a mejor en algo específico*.
Tal como está hecha tu pregunta, la respuesta es: *son iguales de buenos los dos*.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Sep 5, 2010)

Mmm bueno creo que depende mucho del circuito en si, pero yo creo que es mejor con transistores si estamos hablando de Amplificador de potencia los transistores dependiendo de las etapas tienen la funcion de drivers y se encargan de acondicionar la señal a los transistores finales su diseño es mas simple a diferencia que si se usara A.O pues aunque creo que si se pudiera hacer igual el tamaño del circuito aumentaria notablemente y se volveria algo mas complejo e innecesario por eso la gran mayoria o todos los amplificadores de potencia a transistores se hacen integramente con transistores y eso puedes verificarlo aqui en el foro que los circuitos a transistores que encuentres aqui estan hechos asi, y los AO se utilizan mas preferiblemente como preamplificadores aqui hay muchos circuitos suerte


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2010)

Define "mejores"; que suenen mejor, que se construyan mas fácil, que sean mas baratos, que sean mas robustos...


----------



## enzorockgchu (Sep 6, 2010)

creo q*UE* ninguno de los 2, ni CI ni transistores, dicen q*UE* las válvulas tienen mejor resultado.
Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola enzo, como podès opinar que las vàlvulas tienen mejor resultado, si todavìa el que iniciò el post no especificò en que paràmetro quiere comparar (los Opamp y los Transistores) ?
Sds.


----------



## xiober (Sep 6, 2010)

Sería bueno aclarar por qué se utilizan transistores para la etapa de entrada (amplificador Diferencial), si un OA contiene en su interior todo el circuito necesario (amplificador Diferencial, fuente de corriente, espejo de corriente etc.). Pienso que sería más económico un OA que unos cuantos transistores. Que aspecto negativo puede tener el utilizar un OA.


----------



## luxos (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, gracias por los comentarios,
disculpen formular mal la preg pero la verdad aun no cacho mucho sobre el tema estoy indagando hace poco 
no era necesaria la mala onda de "ezavalla", creo que mi pregunta iba un poco a lo que habla "xiober" el porque usar circuitos con transistores si el amplificador operacional tiene todo un circuito hecho interno, y bueno a mejor para aclarar me refiero con cual puedo conseguir una salida de audio de mayor calidad(mayor ganancia ,menos distorsion, atenuacion correcta de frecuencias,etc..),en general me refiero con cual me da mas prestaciones u opciones de operacion
O si estoy equivocado y como mensiona "somacruz" los amp o se ocupan como preamplificadores y las siguientes etapas son transistorizadas...
Espero sus comentarios!!!!
gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2010)

luxos dijo:


> Hola a todos, gracias por los comentarios,
> disculpen formular mal la preg pero la verdad aun no cacho mucho sobre el tema estoy indagando hace poco no era necesaria la mala onda de "ezavalla"


No es mala onda, pero si haces mal la pregunta no podés pretender que nosotros adivinemos a que diablos te estás refiriendo.



luxos dijo:


> *creo* que mi pregunta iba un poco a lo que habla "xiober"


Ves? No podés decir "creo que mi pregunta iba a..."
Si no sabés lo que querés preguntar, pues sentate y pensalo un rato mas largo.



luxos dijo:


> el porque usar circuitos con transistores si el amplificador  operacional tiene todo un circuito hecho interno, y bueno a mejor para  aclarar me refiero con cual puedo conseguir una salida de audio de mayor  calidad(mayor ganancia ,menos distorsion, atenuacion correcta de  frecuencias,etc..),en general me refiero con cual me da mas prestaciones  u opciones de operacion.


Y acá ya estamos mejor.
Se puede usar sin problemas un AO, pero la historia comienza cuando las tensiones de alimentación son mas elevadas que las máximas que soporta un AO, por que en ese caso tenes que bajarle la tensión y hacer una etapa que escale el nivel salida para llegar a lo que el VAS o los excitadores necesitan. En esos casos, usando transistores, el acople es directo y quitás del medio una cantidad importante de componentes que pueden provocar fallas.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 6, 2010)

luxos dijo:


> . . . O si estoy equivocado y como mensiona "somacruz" los amp o se ocupan como preamplificadores y las siguientes etapas son transistorizadas . . .



Aun le falta por aprender algo, los amplificadores operacionales se emplean para manipular las señales a baja potencia y muy baja distorcion. En las etapas de potencia se emplean los circuitos hibridos como los STK, tiene muy baja distorcion y capacidad alta de salida. Y por otra parte el archiconocido transisor, con el se puede alcanzar las caracteristicas anteriores y la desventaja que el circuito seria voluminoso.

Creo que esta es la forma mas sencilla para resumirlo.


----------



## luxos (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok!! gracias por las respuestas, jajaja
la verdad sí, es que aun soy bastante novato en el tema y por ello pido consejos para justamente tener una idea mas clara sobre para qué están ocupando mas cada componente y bueno saber cual atacar mas no??
jejeje
Y bueno si me pueden dar un último consejo 
Pero en general para qué se ocupa cada una de estas piezas, referido al lado de amplificación de señal en general, ya sea altas, bajas, medias frecuecias. Si me explico mejor cual de estos sistemas de amplificación se ocupan más en la parte de recepción o emisión de señales analógicas y/o digitales, y justamente t*AM*b*IÉN* en la parte de amplificación de la señal recivida también.
Ojalá puedan ayudarme con eso me sería de gran útilidad.
Gacias por los comentarios me sirvieron bastante!!!!


----------

